# Sudden Loss of Confidence



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

Up until a few months ago, I was fearless. I would jump anything, run full speed, go up hills, down hills, you name it-I did it without even thinking twice.

Then riding another horse with poorly trimmed feet, he tripped on flat ground at a slow trot and we both went forward and down. After YEARS of riding, it was my first fall. And I got the wind knocked out of me, got a friction burn, and bruised to hell. 

Now, when I ride my horse, the smallest thing makes me nervous. I keep imagining her tripping at a full gallop and us going down. I don't like ANY type of grade change (even the smallest hills make me cringe), running full gallop makes me panic, and occasionally she'll trip and I'll let out a yelp thinking that's it...I'm dead! Its so embarrassing. And honestly, it sucks. I was never like this.

Any advice, please!?


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

So sorry you were hurt. The loss of confidence will take a little longer to heal but keep after it. Ride your most trusty, surefooted steed. Go slow. Take it easy until you feel the confidence to go at another pace. Don't ride with people at this moment, who can't or won't accommodate your needs at this moment. It will come back!

I hope time will get you back where you want to be.


----------



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

I had my first fall ever almost 4 weeks ago. Basically someone that knew better crawled through the fence and spooked my horse so I fell off to the right when he went left. A pretty minor fall but at 42 I was certainly feeling it. It took me a full 3 weeks to get my confidence back even though at first I did not admit to myself that it had shaken me up. Keep riding, it will come back in time. Don't feel bad if you start out by doing a lot of walking and moving slowly-building up is not a bad thing.


----------



## Alegria (Feb 11, 2011)

*age 40+*

Apparently when you are young, when you fall, you bounce.
When you are older, you splatter.

I had my first fall after 35, and ended up with several broken bones. I took me three years to get the courage together to get back on a horse, and even now I still am very, very nervous about cantering. Don't let this happen to you!:shock:

What helped me in the end was a sympathetic instructor with many years of experience and a very patient, well-trained horse.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't know what to say.

I started riding about a year ago at 44. About two months into it I fell hard and severely bruised my back. I was out for two months and could not wait to get back on.

Since then I've ridden exclusively on the flat taking lessons at least once a week with an instructor that above all stresses being balanced in the saddle 100%. Her advice has saved me from hard falls more than once when my horse has tripped at the canter over something.

I just recently started jumping with my instructor and last friday I came off hard and separated my right shoulder. Once again what bums me the most is not being able to ride.

Part of my strategy to conquer fear is to analyze what went wrong by debriefing either in my head or with my instructor how the fall happened. Then I know what led to the fall and make up my mind not to repeat it.

Another part of my strategy has been to GET BACK ON IMMEDIATELY if I am physically able. Even when I fell Friday and separated my shoulder, I insisted to remount and jumped three more fences before giving up in pain. It's my way of showing myself that I am not afraid. I also avoid crazy or green horses.

I am not fearless. And I have a wife and child that depend on me. But I will not let fear rule me.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

I've had a few instances lately that have made me lose some confidence (no falls, but one big buck that landed me up on her neck) She then went through a week or so of being a big spooky TB, which made me lose my trust in her even more. I forced myself to go back to the barn, saddle up and get on. On the days I was feeling really nervous, I walked around the arena for an hour, on other days mostly walking, and forced myself to throw in a few trots around the arena. I'm slowly gaining my trust back for her by forcing myself to do it. I love riding too much to let my fear take it away from me! 

I think it just takes time, eventually you will be back at a canter without the fear.


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks so much for the advice guys! I really appreciate it


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

Dont push yourself too hard but keep riding, you'll get your confidence back again! Set attainable goals for yourself every ride and pretty soon you will forget you were ever scared! Ive gotten hurt and fallen off plenty of times but as long as i keep myself concentrated on a good goal i forget to worry!!
good luck


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's a simple rule that helps me out. 

If you think it.. it will come true.

If you think it's going to all fall apart and you will get hurt.. darling you will!
If you think about all the great things that you are doing with your horse past or present, then you'll continue to do a good job!

Breathe, look up, show off what your mama gave you, and smile!

You've got this.. !


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It's not lack of confidence, it's your commonsense trying to protect you. Not that you're gonna fall again or anything, but as we get older it takes longer to heal, easier to get hurt, all that lovely stuff. Push past it, gotta live life on the edge, otherwise you're taking up too much space!


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

ahaha I love all the advice.


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Try doing some ground work(lounging) before you ride. That way you get any extra "dangerous" energy out. 
If you are afraid of a horse being injured put splint boots and bell boots. Those will prevent stumbles caused my overreaching and brushing.
I suggest doing a lot of arena work. Trotting and walking over poles might help too. 
By the way, do NOT push yourself because it'll just make your fears worse. And don't forget, everyone falls off


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I started riding on a regular basis when I was 11 years old. I fell off most every day. I broke my tail bone. I probably cracked quite a few bones. My biggest fear at age 11 was that my mama would sell my pony if she found out just how bad I was at staying on her. I am pretty sure that 300 falls per year now would kill me at the ripe young age of 54. It has been a long time since I took a spill. I am not nearly as brave (or as stupid) as I was back then. If you are riding a fairly quiet horse, I think that your confidence should get right back up if you just stick with it. I would try to trot and canter a little bit at each ride just so you won't get more and more nervous. Long slow rides with a few little distances at a canter seem to be good confidence builders to me. Everybody hits the dirt once in a while. (I think I came real close Saturday.) It happens. Just hang in there and ride. Your confidence will follow.


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

I've been in the same situation. After a nasty fall was prevented from getting back on the horse for MONTHS. I had two riding instructors- one was sympathetic- the other wasn't.

One instructor forced me to do everything that scared me- even if I was terrified. It only made my fear worse since I felt insecure.

The other riding instructor was patient. He let me go at my own pace and waited until I was self-confident enough again to try what scared me when I was ready. What the other riding instructor had been trying to get me to do for months the sympathetic riding instructor managed to do in weeks. 

What worked for me- using a calm, quiet, well-trained horse that I trusted, riding with people I trusted, and going at MY pace. I waited until I was confident enough to try something. If I didn't feel ready I waited and worked on other stuff I did feel confident in doing. 

It took me almost a year to be comfortable cantering- but when I did- I was glad! In the meantime there was plenty of stuff I could work on with walking and trotting.

Find something you ARE comfortable doing and work on THAT. Once you have rebuilt your confidence in other stuff build your way up until you have gained your self-confidence back.


----------



## ILOVEHORSE (Jan 15, 2012)

I know exactly how you feel I had an horse when i was 10 and I did anything and everything. Believe it or not but i jumped barrels upright and barback so about 1 metre and I galloped up and down hills. I was what you called fearless when it came to horses and riding. But one day my horse and I were cantering in a training session when he fell really hard on one side. He slide about 3 metres before stopping and amazinling i was not hert but i cant say the same for him After this i havent jumped that high or gone that fast and when he triped i waould pull him back to walk and i was so upset. After year or so i have gotten better, and since getting a new horse(young green arab mare) my confidence has made a huge improvment. All i will say is keep at it and the only thing you need is time. no matter what i did or how i did it nothing worked but after time doing what i love my confidence has come back. and everytime i ride it grows i mean that is why we do the sport isnt it?


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a confidence problem that is a little different, I used to own and ride and train horses every day for many years then I didn't have the opportunity until a couple years a go when we acquired a horse and started lessons. My fear is that I will not be able to control the horse if it decides to just take off with me. I don't even know where this came from I never had this problem before I wonder if maybe it might have been me picking up the fear of my family and or instructor. Any Ideas would be welcome. I am 65 and really and want to ride.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Eileen, it's a matter of being prepared for a situation like that. But you can't scare yourself of all the "what ifs." Horse riding is a risky sport, yes, but not every negative thing will happen to you so long as you are prepared and have the confidence to think on your feet rather than shut down and freak.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Eileen said:


> I have a confidence problem that is a little different, I used to own and ride and train horses every day for many years then I didn't have the opportunity until a couple years a go when we acquired a horse and started lessons. My fear is that I will not be able to control the horse if it decides to just take off with me. I don't even know where this came from I never had this problem before I wonder if maybe it might have been me picking up the fear of my family and or instructor. Any Ideas would be welcome. I am 65 and really and want to ride.


Have an instructor teach you the one rein stop and the pulley rein stop.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

I have asked the instrusters but the ones in our area use only the single rein and have no clue using double.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

to do a pulley rein just plant one hand on the neck and pull back hard with your other hand. you can practice it even when your horse is behaving just use the rein you are planning to pull with more gently like you normally would to stop  hope this helps!!


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes this does Thank you


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

Aw - before I ever had any falls, my mare bolted with me and I was scared to canter after that... for a LONNNNNNG time. Ugh. It took a while, and working with a few awesome trainers, and I am finally able to canter without fearing for my life. 

Oddly enough, when I was re-learning to canter, I lost my stirrups and took my first ever "official" hard fall. Knocked the wind out of me, bruised to heck, stiff as all get-out... but once I caught my breath, I laughed, hopped back on and cantered off into the sunset  Okay... so maybe not into the sunset, but you get the idea 

Good luck - give yourself time and be patient with yourself. Once you push yourself past your fears you'll find your "safe comfort zone".


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

After a fall, especially w/injuries, it's hard to get the confidence back, but it can be done/ After a cantering fall, it took me a long time to do that again, but I finally got there,but no longer canter if I can't see where we're going,my fall was in a silt bed & I couldn't even see my horse, & she somuersaulted out from under me. It was probably months before I cantered again,& I can't say I'm real comfortable even yet, but I do it on occasion, but I'm well into the ride before I attempt it. Good luck,hope all the advice you're getting helps you.


----------



## binkac (Feb 6, 2012)

I think my fear comes from not trusting my new mount. I started riding when I was 8 (I'm 33 now). I got my first horse when she was 10 and I was 14, she passed away at the age of 28 in 2008. I could trust her with anyone in any situation. She could do no wrong - literally. I have gone through a few horses trying to find a partner that I can mold into a replacement. 
It snows here and I have no indoor arena to ride my new horse. I feel that I am loosing precious bonding time with him and it will bite my in the spring time. At least he is older (16yrs) and is a fully trained competitor who is now retired from showing - so hopefully he will be a good boy in the spring and we can bond some more. I guess my suggestion is (and I need to take my own advice) to keep on riding at whatever pace is comfortable to you, and lunging, and brushing and just spending time with your horse. Good luck!


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your fall! I think it is good to fall when you are still classified as a beginner, as I am sure that prior experience (although falling is not the best thing in the world) would have helped with your confidence in this fall, since you are a more experienced rider now. When first learning to ride I did not fall much (once via a trip), but did when starting to learn to jump. When I first bought my current horse (years ago) I fell once via him running out on a jump, my leg getting caught on the standard, and it landing ontop of me. For years I had not fallen, but a few months ago we both fell, him to his knees and me over his shoulder. Neither of us where hurt (just a scrapped up shoulder on my part), but I moved just in time to avoid his nose and front hoof from pounding me in the face. Thankfully, we were able to get up right away and go back to cantering/work. My sister has been riding for a couple of years (not as heavy as me though), and she has fallen twice... definately getting more shaken up than I do. I am sorry again you are having to experience this! I can only imagine how hard it would be to get those confidence levels up again. Good luck!!


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

Btw...I'm 26


----------

